# Double Dingo-doos



## DGWVI (Oct 19, 2019)

Waiting on my shipment of enclosures and knobs to get here, but enjoy some guts for now. This is going to be another dual build.
Identical, built to doc specifications, except I used silicon 1N60s instead of the 1N34A, and 2N7000 becasuse I've got a bucket of them.
Fairchild metal can mojo. Took me a while but these are the last of my stash.
Decided to use MLCC in place of films this time, and I'm liking them- every one I've measured is in spec, and I think they look cool. Built a few other things with just MLCC, and have yet to have a single issue or complaint.


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 19, 2019)

Looks great , the metal can and the mlcc gives a nice mojo touch


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 19, 2019)

Looks great DGWVI ...!

Ive been seeing builds using those ceramic P caps vs film...any reason why ?

Mike


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 19, 2019)

I got em with my last Tayda order because the idea of a 1uf cap I could slot anywhere intrigued me, they were cheap, and I'm curious. 
Sonically speaking, I've not heard any difference between these and the Kemet Film caps. I might just go mlcc from here on out


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 20, 2019)

Looking good!  Are these going in the same box?  If so, why two power connectors?  Are you planning on running one into the other, or???


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 20, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looking good!  Are these going in the same box?  If so, why two power connectors?  Are you planning on running one into the other, or???


Yeah, I'll be putting them in the same box. Gave 'em separate power jacks just for ease of moving while I wait on my enclosure to get here


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 20, 2019)

You could install 4 I/O jacks and wire them so that if you don't plug into the middle 2 (OUT1 and IN2), the 2 boards are connected in series.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 20, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You could install 4 I/O jacks and wire them so that if you don't plug into the middle 2 (OUT1 and IN2), the 2 boards are connected in series.


I'm considering that. Did that with one I built years ago using BYOC Rodent boards


----------



## Barry (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks great!


----------

